# Jugend Wels Angeln am Po



## anglertours

Hallo Bordis ab 12 bis18 Jahre

Wir veranstalten vom 6.8-18.8.04 ein Wels Jugend Angeln am Po.

Durch Sponsoring verschiedener Angel Großhändler und Welscamp am Po

ist es möglich diese Reise Günstig anzubieten nicht zu Vergessen natürlich

der Blinker.

Für Busfahrt, Übernachtung, Verpflegung, Boote Bezahlt ihr nur 360€

Infos unter 02874/2000 Ditters Reisen

Achtung nur noch 7 Plätze Frei Max Teilnehmer 25 Jugendliche. 

#: #: #: #: #: #: #: #: #: #: #:


----------



## Seeteufelfreund

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

Wie war denn die Reise????????????


----------



## uga

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

moment .ente hat sich vertan .gukst du jetz


----------



## grozzoz

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

kucks du immer - noch dasselbe datum ???? äähhh unn welchen blinka soll ich nich vergässen, häää ???

dirk wie der zuviel gehabt? solltest deine anzeige mal aktualisieren!! #2


----------



## barsch_zocker

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

Wie sieht das mit der Unterkunft aus? 
Mehr infos wären nich schlecht:m 
Oder sind überhaupt noch Plätze frei?

MFG barsch_zocker


----------



## Jani Brandl

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

Also ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!Nur wo genau?Wie schauds mid Leihgerät aus?


----------



## Jani Brandl

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

@Grozzoz roz(Oder so)
#h


----------



## Jani Brandl

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

@Grozzoz roz(Oder so)Wahrscheins die Angelzeitung,der Blinka!
#h


----------



## ente

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

zur unterkunft:es kommen immer 2 personen auf ein bivi-zelt,mit liegen.Zum takel.es ist natürlich leihgerät vorhanden fürs wels fischen,ihr solltet aber auf jeden fall SPINNRUTEN UND FEEDERRUTEN mitnehmen damit wir nicht nur welse fangen   #: .wenn wir schon mal da sind werden wir auch all die anderen räuber erwischen.es macht eine riesen gaudi.Duschen und alles andere ist natürlich vorhanden.Bis jetzt sind noch 7 plätze frei oder besser gesagt auf anfrage den es kann ja vorkommen das der eine oder andere absagt.wenn ihr noch fragen habt mailt oder ruf uns an:02874/2000 ditters reisen.Es wird auf jeden fall ein Abenteuer .  besser und günstiger  werdet iht eure Ferien nicht machen  können weil es eine gesponsorte sache ist .So,wenn noch was ist meldet euch bis dann      eure ente :z  :z   

weitere infos bekommt ihr hier:www.wels-camp-am-po.com 
                                   ##  ##  ##  ##  ##


----------



## barsch_zocker

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

Danke:m für die weiteren Infos, mal schaun was meine Eltern sagen#t 

MFG barsch_zocker


----------



## uga

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

bitte bitte keine ursache(bin mitarbeiter von ente nich wundern wegen bitte bitte.habe den text geschrieben im namen von anglertours)




                        :m  :m  :m  :m  :m  :m  :m  :m  :m  :m


----------



## Rotauge

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

Das ist ja ne tolle Sache. Kommt zu dem Preis noch die Angellizenz und Leihgerät dazu? Wie wird die Route sein? Ist ja für unsere Jungangler interessant an welchen Knotenpunkten sie zusteigen können.

Ich frag mal meinen Sohn, ob der Lust hat.


----------



## uga

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

also:im preiß ist alles drin essen ,lizenz,ruten(geliehen),unterkunft bla bla bla.also wirklich alles ,keine versteckte kosten ,es soll ja für unsere jugend sein.zusteigpunkte:wir fahren die A 3 entlang bis münchen und abfahrort ist isselburg bei Rees.


noch fragen? 



dann rüber damit!!!


also bis dann    uga       



                              #v  #v  #v  #v  #v  #v  #v  #v


----------



## Rotauge

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

Ist ja für meine Jungs prima. Wir wohnen in Krefeld und der Preis alles inklusive ist ja superklasse. Wann ist die Abfahrt am 6.08.? Mein Sohn hat ne Prüfung an dem Tag. 

Ich frag die beiden heut abend mal.


----------



## Jani Brandl

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

Also,wo muss ich mich anmelden?Kommt ihr da irgendswie durch den Chiemgau?#h


----------



## Rotauge

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

Hi,

meine beiden Jungs sind begeistert und mit dabei. Hab ne Mail an anglertours geschickt.

 #6


----------



## uga

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

moin boardis,@ rotauge:  

wir fahren ca.3:00 uhr(nachts/morgens) hier in isselburg weg..
@ jani brandel:wir wären so 7 stunden später in münchen also so gegen  10-11:00.
du müßtes allerdings bis nach münchen kommen damit wir dich einsammeln können,anmelden kannst du dich hier bei uns im büro    02874/2000 DITTERS REISEN da wird dir oder euch alles weitere über diese Erlebnisstour gesagt.

so jetzt aber dran an den BILLIGEN speck (aber guter speck) und anmelden.
freu mich schon drauf.
bis dann    UGA  TEAM AMGLERTOURS


                                  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z


----------



## uga

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

@   Rotauge


Danke   :m   #:  :s


----------



## Rotauge

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

Moin,

wie sieht die Betreuung vor Ort aus? Wer betreut die Jugendlichen? 

Also Abfahrt Freitag morgens um 3.00 Uhr, gegen 3:30 Uhr/3.45 Uhr qquasi am Parkplatz Geismühle/Krefeld.


----------



## ente

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

die betreuung übrnimmt andy weyl, dirk ditters,szau und diverse personen vor ort.die jungs sind gut aufgehoben,wenn sie keinen mist bauen aber unsere betreuer haben in der materie JUGEND erfahrung(jugendwart,diverse jugend angeltouren)daher kennen wir unsere pappenheimer    .daherbbrauch keiner angst um die jungs haben.ach ja,etwas taschengeld sollten sie schon haben.wieviel? das muß jeder sellber entscheiden.


 GRUß  UGA  TEAM ANGLERTOURS   :m


----------



## Jani Brandl

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

Thx für die Info.Werde mich denn mal anmelde...#h


----------



## ente

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

tach !!!

die zusteigpunkte bekommt ihr rechtzeitig von uns per post oder ihr ruft uns an(post auf jeden fall)02874/2000....


----------



## Jani Brandl

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

Dat wird bestimmt ne Heidengaudi...#h


----------



## uga

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

so ihr jungangler ,wir bepacken gerade den bus,man sind wir am schwitzen,voll die bullen hitze hier.wir haben gerade mit dem camp besprochen,sau heiß,gute fische,und saugute stimmung.SEID IHR AUCH SCHON SO HEIß AUF´s ANGELN #a   :z  :z  :z . wir werden bei ankunft sofort anfangen,wir werden direkt die sachen packen ,ab ins boot , und ab auf die sandbank und ran an die ersten waller.vielleicht bekommen wir den ersten zu gesicht oder vielmehr an die wage.die unterlagen habt ihr ja schon bekommen,wenn ihr noch fragen habt ruf eben an ,im büro,sind noch ne ganze zeit hier.so ihr lieben,geht früh schlafen damit ihr den bus nicht verpasst weil dan verpasst ihr wirklich was .ich denke das jeder seinen waller fangen wird
also bis dann kameraden

 #v  #v  #v  #v  #v


----------



## rob

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

mich fisst der neid!!!
ich wünsch euch allen eine schöne woche mit guten fischen!!!
möge der po mit euch sein und der sand am boden liegenbleiben:m
lg rob


----------



## grozzoz

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

habt' ja richtig fette fische gelandet, habe gerade die fotos gesichtet.
alle ehren wert.
freut euch auf die postings der mitreisenden jungs u. mädels.

......... es lohnt sich, da wird auch der "wallerkalle" neidisch werden




tight lines


----------



## ente

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

hier erst mal ein foto zu appetit anregen.
die jungs & mädels die dabei waren werden wohl noch einiges posten.

in jedem fall , ....... es hat unglaublich viel spass gemacht mit den kid's


----------



## Hechtor

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

Hallo,
Hab mal wieder was gepostet...ich wusste doch, das ich mich irgend wann mal unter " hechtor" angemeldet hatte  #q 
Naja wie auch immer, war ne super Woche hat echt Spaß gemacht und bin auch auf jeden Fall nächstes jahr wieder dabei!
Wer ist hier denn noch alles angemeldet den ich kenne, so an Jugendlichen und betreuern)???

MFG, Daniel aus Köln *lol* ;-)


----------



## Michael Wolf

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

Hi Leute,
endlich wieder daheim nach einer Woche Italien. War auf jeden Fall ne ganz tolle Woche mit euch Kids und den anderen, hatten ja ne menge Spaß auf der Sandbank und auf den Booten ( Steinpackung und Lidl Tüte:q ). Bin auf jedenfall mal auf den Bericht gespannt, wer auch immer ihn schreibt. Freu mich aber schon euch nächstes mal wieder betreuen zu dürfen#q.


                                            Grüße bis dahin an alle,

                                                      MIG


----------



## Adrian*

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

schade da bin ich wohl zu spät...aber durfte man da auf wels angeln wie man will oder bestimmen die das??


----------



## Hechtor

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

hi,

@ Mig :Ich hab das Bild bekommen ( mein Vater) du hättest es auch direkt an mich schicken können, ist aber auch egal...ist ja ein super Bild geworden... bin mal gespannt wie die anderen geworden sind!


----------



## ente

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

Hi Adrian 
Jeder konte Angeln wie er wolte.


----------



## Michael Wolf

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

hi daniel, freut mich das dir das bild gefällt und gib es bitte auch dem kalif von köln,



WO SIND DENN DIE GANZEN ANDERN VOM CUP, ich dachte die sind alle hier drin im board...


      so long MIG


----------



## ente

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

Hallo Mick

Schau mal auf  www.barschalarm.de Carsten hat dort einen Schönen Bericht hinterlegt.


----------



## Zecke

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

An alle die beim Jugendwallerangeln mit dabei waren: in ein paar Tagen erscheint ein Bericht darüber bei www.barsch-alarm.de .  Außerdem könnt ihr euch da auch ein paar Bilder davon ansehen.


----------



## Hechtor

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

Ok Mig ich werds ihm geben!

Hey Carsten alles fit?
Ich hab mich bei Barsch alarm registriert nur irgendwie ´hab ich da Probs im Forum...entweder es liegt an mir oder..??!!!

Naja werd mal versuchen was zu posten, hab aber noch nix von dir gelesen...noch keinen einzigen Beitrag von dir?! *lol* #d


----------



## Hechtor

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

Also ich schaffs einfach nicht..
ich hab keine Ahnug warum ich in dem Forum nix posten kann?Immer wenn ich was schreibe und es dann abschicke kommt son komisches Informations Schild was man aber nicht anklicken kann oder ähnliches.. #q 

Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter..Carsten Hilf mir, du bist doch in dem Forum zu hause :m  #2  :b  #u  #:  #6  :r  #d  #c


----------



## Michael Wolf

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

@ dirk, also ich seh da auch kein bericht....


----------



## ente

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

Ich hab eine Gallerie mit Jugend wels Camp am Po bei uns auf www.anglertours.de hinterlegt mit fast allen Fotos die ich schon habe.


----------



## Michael Wolf

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

hi leute, hab grade den bericht von carsten gelesen auf barschalarm und muß ihm mal hier ein lob aussprechen für den sauber geschriebenen bericht#v .

jetzt bin ich nur noch gespannt was der christian in den blinker reinhaut.......




greetz mig


----------



## Hechtor

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

was? geil da muss ich direkt mal den Bericht lesen und die Bilder angucken!


----------



## Hechtor

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

@ Dirk,   also ich find da keine Bilder von uns.....wo sollen die denn da sein?


----------



## Michael Wolf

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

@ hechtor, rechts ist ein bild von tim mit seinem fisch und da mußt du drauf klicken dann kommst du auf die gallerie


----------



## Hechtor

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... #v  #v 
Da bin ich jatzt mal gespannt wie meine Bilder werden!
Von welche Kamera waren denn jetzt diese Bilder?


----------



## Michael Wolf

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

hier tut sich ja gar nix mehr;+


----------



## ente

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

Doch die neuen Termine Für nächstes Jahr sind da !!!!!  WIR Fahren vom 17.07.05-27.07.05 / 26.07.05-5.8.05  / 04.08-14.08.05


----------



## Maeser

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

klingt interessant,wie sieht denn der preisn für 2005 aus?
ich war schon einmal privat in dem camp und habe gute erfahrungen dort gemacht,also ich werd's mir auf jeden fall überlegen!


----------



## Hechtor

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

cool, bekommen wir das jetzt noch zugeschickt?


----------



## ente

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

Der Preis wird bei 420€ mit allen leistungen liegen,also vollpferflegung,leiangeln,übernachtung,Bus,Köder,Bensin für die Boote.


----------



## Michael Wolf

*AW: Jugend Wels Angeln am Po*

das hätte es in meiner jugend auch mal geben müssen, aber naja dafür hab ich ja jetzt die ehre die kids zu guiden und in 4 tagen gehts ja auch schon wieder los nach italien ins camp zum diesjährigen wallercup und hoffen das wir natürlich auch dieses jahr unseren titel verteidigen können. wer möchte kann sich ja mal selbst ein bild davon machen auf

http://www.wels-camp-am-po.sturmnetz.de/hauptseite.html

vom letzten wallercup 2003.

postet doch mal wie ihr die bilder findet....

ach ja was mich noch interresieren würde, wer hat sich denn schon alles fürs nächste jugendangeln angemeldet???


gruß an alle, euer mig


----------

